# Round tower for gingerbread castle



## wootsiegirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello-Would it be possible/safe to place gingerbread dough over PVC pipe and then bake it to make a round (actually 3/4 round as I would cozy the round up to the edge of the rectangular castle) tower for a castle?

As an alternative, could I bake the appropriate size, trim after baking (as usual) then quickly put the piece on PVC pipe to cool and take the shape?

Thanks for your information! WootsieGirl


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

No, no, no, please don't bake any thing even close to plastic/pvc or any of it's family.
I worked with plastic 13 years and I would definitely find an alternative.


;-(((( qahtan


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Use cans it works better.we made a whole small city, which we displayed in the lobby of the hotel one year,it had mountains and we put Bastions on the sides and a train going all around. But it was so much work for the engineers to deal with. so they gave it away before the next year.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I think the metal cans maybe a better choice, as the metal will contract a little bit as it cools. I don't believe you will get that with the pvc. But, unless you are going to eat the gingerbread, you don't have to worry about what you bake it on.

If the first attempt with the can fails to release after bakng, you can slit the cans down the side, try again and gently squeeze togther to reduce the diameter so the baked gingerbread releases easier.


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

No pvc in the oven... 3/4 inch round..? use cannoli tubes.. or something similar to form and bake the dough..


----------

